# Paper ship models



## navymich (11 Jun 2007)

From the latest  Maple Leaf:



> Paper models of the Canadian Navy’s maritime coastal defence vessel (MCDV) can now be downloaded by visiting www.navy.gc.ca. Two versions of the model are offered, one simple and one more challenging.
> 
> Recently, the combination of the Internet and the low cost of colour inkjet printers have created a renaissance in the interest and practicality of paper models.
> 
> ...



Here is the actual  link for the site.  Come on, you know you want to!  And before you ask, no I haven't....yet.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Jul 2007)

Oh god airmich.....what am I going to do now down at NB Jetty! Go HMCS Kingston... you can do it!


----------



## 284_226 (11 Jul 2007)

Looks like someone discovered the secret behind MIL Davie's shipbuilding technique.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Jul 2007)

Don`t tell Irving....


----------



## TN2IC (11 Jul 2007)

That`s about the same size.... scale 1:1 ...


----------



## navymich (11 Jul 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> That`s about the same size.... scale 1:1 ...



 :threat:

Oh wait, I don't have to defend them anymore.  So I'll change that to  :rofl:

Nice models Night.  You'll have to post pics once you get her afloat and sailing!


----------



## navymich (11 Jul 2007)

Back to the drawing board?  Are you going to try again?


----------



## TN2IC (12 Jul 2007)

My god! I hope they don't sail HMCS Kingston anything soon. I am sure it will end up in the press. Did they test it first before they fully built? I can't believe my eyes!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (12 Jul 2007)

Two counter rotating motors this time round?


----------



## navymich (12 Jul 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> Lastly, if you have any requests that you think might be doable for this model, post them and I'll see if I can do them. (Supplies might be my only problem.)



Does it have to be the Kingston?!?!  A few other suggestions for it: flags, life rafts, .50 cals, guard rails, RHIB, zodiac.  I'm sure I can think of more if you really want


----------



## navymich (13 Jul 2007)

My guess is Woodstock!


----------



## Keebler (13 Jul 2007)

HMCS Woodstock or HMCS Red Barron??


----------



## navymich (13 Jul 2007)

Funny thing, it's my hometown too!  And yes, I have some ideas, but don't want to take over your model too much.  If it was mine, I would be tempted to put on my avatars, the current one (Budgie) and the one I used when I was navymich (Theo tugboat).  But I am inclined to agree with your suggestion for the Red Baron.  It suits the ship's name.

As for the nickname, I am leaning towards "shadfly". ;D  But I'm sure there are some great ideas out there from the crowd as well, so let's hear 'em folks!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jul 2007)

Are we talking Woodstock, NB?  As a fellow New Brunswicker, how about fiddlehead?


----------

